# 2015 Nissan Rogue European navigation



## matukas2 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hello friends. The question is, can you install an european navigation to the new 2015 Rogue? Thanks in advance!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If you already have a Nav system installed its just a question of getting European Maps.
This place can help you
https://www.naviextras.com/shop/portal

And if your model doesn't have nav, this is what I would get and install if I were to buy a new one Rogue
Eonon GB5505 | Nissan Android Car DVD | Nissan Specific Car DVD | Android Car DVD for Nissan 

Its for the new X trail which is identical to the Rogue.


----------

